# Sikaflex Question



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I need to secure some wood panels to the outer metal shin inside the garage.I have to sikaflex these panels in place and also make it water proof.
The question is what Sikaflex should i use.
Thank you.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Sikaflex 221 is the best general-purpose one.

Peter


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Sikaflex 221 is what I used to attach 2 wooden posts to the inside rear wall of my garage. even when loaded with either skis, or bungeed to hold some lounge chairs in place, they haven't moved


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

None, I'd use Stixall, cheaper and easily available locally from builders merchants.

It better be good, it's holding most of my van together, with minimal mechanical fixings, and nothing has moved so far.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

what would be the best to use for attaching exterior ply to the underside of van after a floor repair. Any suggestions as to what protection to apply would also be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Have you seen the the you tube video for CT1. looks good as it works better when finishing as it does not go stringy.

Andy


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> inkey-2008"]Have you seen the the you tube video for CT1. looks good as it works better when finishing as it does not go stringy.
> 
> Andy


Hey up.

Allow me 




ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Stixall (Sika owned) but I too would have to go for CT1 on this, it's a little more expensive, but it really is a job you don't want to do twice, I'd also coat the mating surfaces where ply meets ply too.

As for sealing it afterwards, it is a difficult one as it does need to be able to breath so if it does ever get drenched such as going through a ford etc, it can dry out, if you smother it in silicone and it gets breached it'll quietly rot away again as it can't dry out, there will be some breathable sealers out there I just don't know of any.

Maybe a call to the people who made yours, ask what they use.


----------

